# Intermediate rider looking for a new board



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello,
I am new to this forum, but not to the sport. I've been snowboarding for about four years now and currently ride my dad's old 163 K2 JuJu from the 90's with flow NXT-AT's from 2012. It chatters a lot and has taken beatings as it was the board I learned on. After years of service, it's time for a new board. I am 5'11, 154 pounds, and wear a size 11 boot, but a 10 to 10.5 tennis shoe. I have been doing some research and I have my eye on the 2014 Lib-Tech T. Rice Pro or 2014 Capita Defenders of Awesome. I ride in the midwest so typically groomers/hardpack with occasional powder days. I usually ride groomers and hardback, but I am not foreign to jumps on good days. I never ride rails, half pipe, or in the woods. I like going fast and carving, but I want to be able to use my board on the whole mountain and ride switch to extend riding time. I currently ride a camber board, so is a hybrid going to be any different? Also, what length would be recommended for someone of my height, weight, and riding style? I am in the wonderful stage of growth and am expecting to get taller and bigger (heavier) so I would want a board that will stick with me as I grow. Also if anyone has any experience with either boards, please share.


----------



## GnuBie (Mar 14, 2014)

I probably have absolutely no business replying to this post because I am pretty new to the sport BUT my main concern when shopping for a good board was making sure I got something that would work for the west coast icy conditions but also meet my progression goals. I have to say out of every website I looked at this one
( Snowboard Reviews | The Good Ride )
Was the most helpful. I purchased all my gear based partially on these reviews, They have tone of photos, reviews, videos and links for where you can buy your gear.

hope this helps you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks! I will check it out!


----------

